# !!Pastelface Reverse Platinum Pearl Pied!! (Introducing, Mellow!)



## mellowyellow

Hello Everyone, 
Lately I have been asking alot of questions on here recently regarding my 7 week old cockatiel named Mellow.
Shes absolutely settled in now, and im no longer worried about anything. I thought now would be a good time to upload a photo of her or him (not sure as yet). Mellow is hand reared, and after a week she/he's become the cuddliest cockatiel ive ever seen. She snuggles into your face, nose, neck ect. and uses her baby and affection noises to get what she wants. The cuddly cockatiels on youtube are not cuddly at all compared to Mellow!
Anyway, Mellow is a Pastelface Reverse Platinum Pearl Pied, which most have never heard of the term "reverse", i thought most would like to see what a mouthful of a mutation name looked like, 
Mellow has made it hard to take good pictures, but i have a few.
I waited months and months for a Pastelface, finally i have one, she was the only one that survived, im so so lucky to have her!!
Hope you enjoy these photos!


----------



## RexiesMuM

She is absolutely stunning !


----------



## MeanneyFids

reverse is reffering to the pied, meaning shes a heavy pied


----------



## lattelove

Beautiful bird


----------



## DyArianna

He/she is a very pretty bird! I am learning about all these genetic mutations. Maybe you could explain a few things to me?  1) pastel face.. what on your bird makes the pastel face? 2) I thought platinum was a silvery tone... I don't see any silver on her.. am I wrong on this? 3) I understand pearl and pied, but I don't see pearl on your bird? 

Do you mean your bird's parents were these types of birds? Sorry for all the questions.. lol I just find this stuff fascinating. I understand the whole visual vs split and I'm one of those people who do much better with looking at something for the explanation instead of just reading it. I would have just guessed your bird to be some type of lutino or maybe a reverse pied, definitely not all those goodies rolled up into the featherball too.  Thanks for any information you have to clear up my questions.


----------



## lattelove

Lol I agree with dyarianna. To me it looks like a yellow cheek lutino. Is it the parents that lead you to the mutation you call it? Just because one parent had pearls doesn't mean your bird has pearls too. Just curious as to all the mutations


----------



## mellowyellow

DyArianna said:


> He/she is a very pretty bird! I am learning about all these genetic mutations. Maybe you could explain a few things to me?  1) pastel face.. what on your bird makes the pastel face? 2) I thought platinum was a silvery tone... I don't see any silver on her.. am I wrong on this? 3) I understand pearl and pied, but I don't see pearl on your bird?
> 
> Do you mean your bird's parents were these types of birds? Sorry for all the questions.. lol I just find this stuff fascinating. I understand the whole visual vs split and I'm one of those people who do much better with looking at something for the explanation instead of just reading it. I would have just guessed your bird to be some type of lutino or maybe a reverse pied, definitely not all those goodies rolled up into the featherball too.  Thanks for any information you have to clear up my questions.


Firstly thanks for everyones comments! 

Hi DyArianna,
Not a problem, im a little new to mutations and genetics but ill try to answer your questions! 
A pastelface i believe is when a normal pied or pearl pied is mated with a white face, making the faded cheeks,
Her colorings are so so light, platinum seams to be a lighter cinnamon color, a bit silvery yes. Its very hard to see her coloring and pearl as shes so light, now shes getting older you can see her coloring more, in a week or so ill message you on here with a photo of her back so you can see the colorings.
She does have pearl but only in the pied area so not all over, her pearl pied is platinum and yellow, its quite interesting. Ill message you a good photo when i get a better one to show her colorings! 

Im not 100% sure of her parents. The breeder did say, but he was so technical its hard to recall haha. I know her mutation name is correct, i cant remember her parents though. Ill try to find out for you, im sure someone on here will know, but ill call the breeder and ask for you!


----------



## mellowyellow

lattelove said:


> Lol I agree with dyarianna. To me it looks like a yellow cheek lutino. Is it the parents that lead you to the mutation you call it? Just because one parent had pearls doesn't mean your bird has pearls too. Just curious as to all the mutations


Im not sure, i didnt come up with the combination, ill have to check with the breeder, the breeders Higgichicks, ill give him a call because now im really curious, he did say. I just cant recall.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Wow shes gorgeous!!! I love pastelfaces. 

Pastelfaces are created when one or both parents carry the pastelface gene or one parent carries the pastelface gene and one parent carries the whiteface gene. In the latter case the offspring are technically only split to pastelface but they appear visual pastelface.


----------



## mellowyellow

xoxsarahxox said:


> Wow shes gorgeous!!! I love pastelfaces.
> 
> Pastelfaces are created when one or both parents carry the pastelface gene or one parent carries the pastelface gene and one parent carries the whiteface gene.


Thanks Sarah, i was getting pretty confused.
Im uploading some photos that are focused on her wing colorings, hopefully to clear up some confusion haha.
Heres the link to a photo of her colorings;
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sugarfilledimagination/6194095892/in/photostream


----------



## mellowyellow

Heres the link to a photo that shows her wing colorings,
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sugarfilledimagination/6194095892/in/photostream


----------



## xoxsarahxox

OH wow her pearling is stunning!! I love how soft and silvery it is!!! Im quite jealous of you all in Australia I love the platinum mutation!!! Especially platinum pearl! Someone needs to make them available in Canada!


----------



## mellowyellow

xoxsarahxox said:


> OH wow her pearling is stunning!! I love how soft and silvery it is!!! Im quite jealous of you all in Australia I love the platinum mutation!!! Especially platinum pearl! Someone needs to make them available in Canada!


Thank you  well she says thank you aha.
Why is it that you dont have platinum in Canada?


----------



## lattelove

Oh now I see all the mutations that's a great pic. She's very pretty. I don't know much about pastel face, is it similar to yellow cheek? To me the cheeks are very yellow. If anyone knows about yellow cheek mutations. Either way its a lovely bird


----------



## DyArianna

I see it a lot better too! Thanks for answering my questions. Such a pretty bird!


----------



## mellowyellow

Thanks Lattelove, i think yellow cheek is the same as pastelface, im not too sure.
No problem DyArianna! And thank you!,


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Im not sure why we dont really have platinum here in Canada, I believe it is an exclusively Australian mutation.


Yellowcheek is different than pastelface, the cheeks are actually yellow whereas pastelfaces have a softer more beige colour. There is dominant yellowcheek and sex-linked yellowcheek. Dominant yellowcheek need at least one parent to be a dominant yellowcheek to produce yellowcheek chicks. In sex-linked yellowcheek its the same as other sex-linked mutations, to get female yellowcheeks dad needs to be either a visual or split to sex-linked yellowcheek and to get both sexes mom needs to be a visual sex-linked yellowcheek.


----------



## mellowyellow

xoxsarahxox said:


> Im not sure why we dont really have platinum here in Canada
> 
> 
> Yellowcheek is different than pastelface, the cheeks are actually yellow whereas pastelfaces have a softer more beige colour. There is dominant yellowcheek and sex linked yellowcheek. Dominant yellowcheek need at least one parent to be a yellowcheek to produce yellowcheek chicks. In sex linked yellowcheek its the same as other sexlinked mutations, to get female yellowcheeks dad needs to be either a visual or split to sexlinked yellowcheek and to get both sexes mom needs to be a visual sex linked yellowcheek.


Thats a shame, because platinum's are really cute you should have a look at higgichicks website, there alot of photos especially of Platinum's. But then you would want one more! 

Thank you for that explanation! You sure know your mutations! Theres just so many mutations and names for them, it gets pretty confusing! 
Also what are your cockatiels mutations?, there cute! Aero looks so soft and fluffy!


----------



## lattelove

Your welcome  I'm gonna try to get more info on yellow cheeks and pastel face lol


----------



## morla

Shes so cute! I just want to squeeze her!


----------



## lattelove

Oh thanx for explaining sarah


----------



## igottafeelin

I don't care what she is she's cute!


----------



## mellowyellow

morla said:


> Shes so cute! I just want to squeeze her!


I know Morla! Thing is that mellow lets me give her a big hug, obviously not squishing her but with my hands cradling her and my face smooching her.
Though i dont know whether Mellow is male or female, so im not sure whether to leave her back or not. (i say her because we wanted mellow to be a girl at the start so we were saying her, now even if mellows a boy were in the habit of saying her or she or good girl.  )


----------



## lperry82

Aww so gorgeous 

I was calling lucky a he for ages lol but she didnt mind


----------

